# angle connector



## cooke (Dec 30, 2005)

has any one been able to buy a cee17 angled connector looked in brownhills but no joy please help


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

http://reimonew.ms-visucom.de/en/M82030-cee_winkelkupplung/

The above is a link to Reimo in Germany but you should be able to order them direct via Reimo UK on 0161 839 1855, part no M82030

or

www.reimo.co.uk - but their uk website doesn't seem to work at the moment :?

pete


----------



## cooke (Dec 30, 2005)

*thanks peejay*

thanks for the info ,will ring on Monday morning 

Hymer van owners have got to stick together  lol


----------



## Gainsborough (Jan 5, 2007)

Try here.
http://www.techna.biz/electrical/plugs_caravans.htm

Fred.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: thanks peejay*



cooke said:


> Hymer van owners have got to stick together  lol


Ah, yes, just noticed that, like us, you obviously have immaculate taste 8) , hope you are happy with yours.

Theres a few of us 'van' owners on here now, do a search with 'hymer van' here....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Members_List

keep in touch...

pete


----------



## cooke (Dec 30, 2005)

*hYMER*

As you know they go like rockets,great touring van for those narrow roads in france,easy to use,and a realy comfortable bed,i was at Brownhills today and noticed that the same van same spec ,is now over £40 grand if you look on mobil.de you can see the real bargins


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We love ours to bits!

Fixed bed arrangement suits us down to the ground (eh?!). 

The hold is sooooo useful.
I have made a sectioned false floor in seven pieces that simply slides into and along the tie-down grooves. Makes the space beneath it useful for hook-up cable, levelling blocks, grip-mats, sun umbrella and so on. The false floor easily supports all the other clobber such as my PA gear for the (Welsh Twmpath/Ceilidh) band or the crates of stuff we bring back from France!

Gaslow system now installed. 
Ditto Waeco twin reversing camera set-up.

I fitted two extra spotlights in the lounge to overcome the poor original lighting problem. They are installed just by the loudspeakers. Very neat, they look original.

Any regrets? 
Yes, the extra-spec sprung-mattress as I find the foam rubber one just too unforgiving and her indoors finds it too hot.
The position of the boiler under the bed is a plus in winter but exacerbates the problem in summer.

I think for southern €U use in summer that we will have to fit an electrically powered vent over the bed.

The bathroom arrangement is brilliant with that swinging wall idea.
The pull-out storage steps up to the bed are a work of genius.

I wax too lyrical methinks.

PS, anyone thinking of buying a Van 522 or 572 should think seriously of specifying the panoramic roof window over the front of the lounge area.
It transforms what could be a dark and dingy area into something bright and cheerful.


----------



## cooke (Dec 30, 2005)

*as before*

I to also fitted a new spotlight in the cab area to the side of the cupboard wardrobe ordered one through brownhills,i think it was £54 ,but alas no bulb just got cak tanks cataloge very similer to tulip shaped £15 bargin,or brown hills are on the make !!!
fitted a reversing camera but but did not want to drill through the body ,so hung it under the bumper via a hand made bracket works fine 
doint fully rely on the cameras thats what the wife if for when i am reversing (but she has a habit of standing in the wrong place missed her many a time lol


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Guys;

A few mods I've made to our van...

::Bedroom Window Vent::

::Rear Mudflaps::

:eadlocks::

I've also recently fitted LED bulbs to the 4 light cluster above the kitchen and added a striplight in the louge area.

pete


----------

